# Petco $1 per gallon sale (8/26 - 9/2)



## bigstick120

See here
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/general-planted-tank-discussion/51012-petco-1-gal-sale.html

Already another post


----------



## crazie.eddie

My bad. I didn't see it there. I figured, since it was local Petstores, it would fall under here. Plus I didn't see anything under Equipment section, which is why I posted it.


----------



## chase127

does this sale happen every year at around the same time?


----------



## epicfish

Usually.


----------



## chase127

it better


----------



## chase127

i called my petco today and they told me that they never announced their sale but it is starting 8/24. it will be advertised in their circular starting sunday. the manager sounded kinda ticked that i knew, but what ever :hihi:


----------



## plakat

In my store the sale is only for 20s and 29s nothing else is $1 per gallon. 55s are like 75 or something. I was rather pissed because I was planning on getting a couple more 5s or some 10s.


----------



## SpeedEuphoria

I was waiting for this and then I saw the 20 & 29G only. 

In my area, MI, its not onsale yet and there is not even a flyer this week it says check back on 8/24 for a new add flyer. I hope its better but we shall see


----------



## DiscusIt'sWhats4DinneR

for some reason i have doubts i would be able to find a 37 there....
anybody seen one at petco?


----------



## epicfish

DiscusIt'sWhats4DinneR said:


> for some reason i have doubts i would be able to find a 37 there....
> anybody seen one at petco?


I have doubts too. =p

Standard sizes were what I saw last year...in addition to what I really wanted, the 30g cube.


----------



## Ignitus

DiscusIt'sWhats4DinneR said:


> for some reason i have doubts i would be able to find a 37 there....
> anybody seen one at petco?


I've never seen a 37 that's not in a kit. My Petco carries 2.5, 5, 10, 15, 20H, 20L, 38, 45, and 55. They used to carry 40 breeders and 75 so maybe your local store has those. The last time they had the sale it was fairly restrictive though so not all sizes were included.


----------

